# [SOLVED] Stuck on Motherboard Screen at Startup



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

-Windows XP (boot drive is about 6 years old)
-Motherboard, Processor & power supply replaced about 3 years ago

When I power the computer on, it immediately goes to the screen that says Intel (or whatever motherboard it is) and stays there. No windows :4-dontkno

What does this typically mean? I noticed it this morning before I left the house so I haven't had a chance to check and see if the boot drive is spinning....it's dead maybe?

thanks!!


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Stuck on Motherboard Screen at Startup*

clean the contacts on your pci boards with an eraser.


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Stuck on Motherboard Screen at Startup*

okay I fixed it - Here's how:

Next to the BIOS battery on the motherboard (Intel D845HV) there's a jumper labeled J9G1 - there are 3 pins and the jumper sits across two of them (the bottom two). With the computer unplugged I changed the jumper to sit across the top two for a couple seconds. Then put it back, plugged the computer back in and presto! Evidently this is the method for resetting the CMOS on this board, so after it came back on it went through some checks and I was back in business.

Maybe someone can explain more specifically what this did - I was just following instruction :1angel:


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Stuck on Motherboard Screen at Startup*

You have teset your BIOS to the default setting.


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Stuck on Motherboard Screen at Startup*

ok - so the computer did it again - I tried the fix that worked before but now it doesn't do anything - just sits there at the splash screen. Is it possible that the watch battery on the mobo needs to be replaced?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Stuck on Motherboard Screen at Startup*

replace it they are cheap 
did you remove it while you were resetting the jumpers and replace if afterwards
tap f8 when booting and try
last known good configuration


----------



## bdemonbr (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Stuck on Motherboard Screen at Startup*

ok so I replaced the watch battery but initially no change occurred. After being out of town for the weekend I tried booting it again while holding F8 and the BIOS screen asked me to set the date - I also noticed the boot order seemed wrong so I changed that too and voila, I'm up and running again. Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

